
From Learning Python to Becoming Kaggle Kernels Top, a Road-Map - kakkan
https://imgur.com/a/czej6D9
======
kakkan
Kaggle Profile:
[[https://www.kaggle.com/shahules](https://www.kaggle.com/shah...](https://www.kaggle.com/shahules\]\(https://www.kaggle.com/shahules\))

I was talking to my friend and was super impressed with his journey, so I
created this hoping it'd help a lot of people find their bearings and make
things a bit more clear. I've added the courses, projects, and the approach he
took to get here.

